# Faema E61 Legend/Mazzer super jolly



## dwalsh1

Well no one done a good job talking me out of a Legend on a previous post so I treated myself. Last Machine







View attachment 1210
View attachment 1211
View attachment 1212


----------



## Glenn

Nice one!

Give me a shout if you need a second opinion on any shots. I have coffee


----------



## lookseehear

I didn't realise it lit up - looks lovely though.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Simply incredible. I hope that you have a long and happy life together!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## lookseehear

How was your experience of ordering from coffeeitalia in the end?


----------



## garydyke1

Retro beast!


----------



## dwalsh1

lookseehear said:


> How was your experience of ordering from coffeeitalia in the end?


Excellant. Ordered on Tuesday, Left Vicenza Friday, On doorstep Monday


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I got there too late but you've got your self a beast of a machine there,very nice, wish I had that sort of cash to spend on a home machine, I'd suggest a grinder upgrade though, when you can afford it.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Also if that heater is going to be on regularly I'd put the grinder on the other side of the machine, because you'll want enough in the hopper to prevent running out of beans when grinding, therefore potentially leaving beans in over night


----------



## MikeHag

Jaw-dropping. Can we see inside?


----------



## Fatbuddha

Amazing looking machine.

I see I have much to discover in the Coffee Universe.

I've got an itch now...is that the start of upgraditus?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Fatbuddha said:


> Amazing looking machine.
> 
> I see I have much to discover in the Coffee Universe.
> 
> I've got an itch now...is that the start of upgraditus?


your itch is the start, his machine is possibly almost the end


----------



## Fatbuddha

geordie-barista said:


> your itch is the start, his machine is possibly almost the end


Too right, I've just seen the price - ay carumba!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Fatbuddha said:


> Too right, I've just seen the price - ay carumba!


that's his machine I want this, It will be mine http://www.keesvanderwesten.com/speedster.html


----------



## dwalsh1

MikeHag said:


> Jaw-dropping. Can we see inside?


I'll take another picture later Mike. There's really not a lot there apart from a boiler that looks like it came out of the titanic. And yes geordie-barista a new grinder is on the menu, but don't want to push it to much with the missus, anyway I'm gonna swap my Brita purity C for a Claris water softener first.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

dwalsh1 said:


> I'll take another picture later Mike. There's really not a lot there apart from a boiler that looks like it came out of the titanic. And yes geordie-barista a new grinder is on the menu, but don't want to push it to much with the missus, anyway I'm gonna swap my Brita purity C for a Claris water softener first.


Good call, once I get my machine up and running I've got an Everpure.


----------



## dwalsh1

MikeHag said:


> Jaw-dropping. Can we see inside?


As requested.


----------



## MikeHag

Looks great inside. I see why it has such a large footprint. Also has the thermal balancing system that my Enova has. You're gonna have so much fun with it.


----------



## totallywired

Love it Dennis! Can understand why you sold me the Duetto now. I'm having so much fun with my new machine mate, hope you have the same with yours?


----------



## dwalsh1

Nice one Dan. Don't forget the pictures mate


----------



## koffie

I have a 1967 1 group E61. It is unfortunately a bit dusty but this might have inspired me to show it off.


----------



## Viernes

What a beauty









Differences versus the Duetto?


----------



## dwalsh1

Viernes said:


> What a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Differences versus the Duetto?


It's bigger and uses more electricity


----------



## Viernes

lol

come on, any difference taste wise?


----------



## dwalsh1

Viernes said:


> lol
> 
> come on, any difference taste wise?


I was afraid you was gonna come back with another comment Viernes. I'm not really an authority on espresso as I really drink milk based drinks but yes there is a difference and I'm not quite sure how to discribe it so I wont. Because it's an HX machine and the Duetto was a PID DB I probably need a scace, so I will keep experimenting with different cooling flushes and perhaps play with the thermosyphon to get to the taste I like. Sorry I can't be more imformative









dennis


----------

